# Spring loaded pop up waste lubrication



## misterfish (6 Jun 2012)

Our bathroom sink has a spring loaded pop up waste - basically you push it down and it clicks into place and then you push it again to release it. ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180845761546 is similar) It has a rubber/silicon washer that actually does the sealing. This seal is now dragging and making it difficult to unlock and needs lubricating. I've tried ordinary plumbing type silicone grease but it doesn't last more than a week or so. So has anyone got suggestion for a suitable lubricant that can witstand hot water?

Misterfish


----------



## Lons (6 Jun 2012)

I've fitted several of these click/clack wastes including one in my own house and really don't like them. So much so, that mine's coming out when I find time!

All waste sealing rings suffer from sticking a little but normal lever operated pop up systems cause less problems. I think the click clack spring is sometimes not strong enough.
Can't help you as I've tried everything from silicone grease, soap, wax, silicone spray and nothing works. I'll be watching in case anyone has a solution.

Bob


----------

